# Whats Your Boiler Brand?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

What brand of boiler / s do you install?

We use a lot of Weil Mclain here as well as Utica


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Recently I've stuck to mostly Viessmann or NTI Trinity but have installed many others. I put in Trinity's for customers who want a system that is cost effective and Viessman's for people who have more cash than brains. We used to install Super Hots and Larrs all the time but those conventional boilers won't be used anymore for my new installs. The price is so similar for my systems that it wouldn't make sense not to put a condensing unit in.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

richfield said:


> Viessman's for people who have more cash than brains./quote]
> 
> Thanks for the [email protected]!
> 
> I loved that part ...haha ..Yea I know those types:laughing:


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Richfield - you should have a look at IBC if you like Viessmann. Made in Vancouver.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Scott K said:


> Richfield - you should have a look at IBC if you like Viessmann. Made in Vancouver.


IBC?

I never heard of them, I will have to check them out, Thanks !


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Higher end.....Buderus or the Lochinvar Knight. Cast iron... Burnham or Utica.

We had some problems with the W.M. Ultra so we only service them, no installs.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

trick1 said:


> Higher end.....Buderus or the Lochinvar Knight. Cast iron... Burnham or Utica.
> 
> We had some problems with the W.M. Ultra so we only service them, no installs.



What types of problems were you have with Mclain ?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Ultra had some control glitches in its first generation....nuisance lockouts and such. There are a few threads about them on some of the heating forums. We've had issues with the supply sensors going haywire and locking out the control.

I know that the Ultra has been redesigned, but I'm not sure if anything has improved.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

trick1 said:


> The Ultra had some control glitches in its first generation....nuisance lockouts and such. There are a few threads about them on some of the heating forums. We've had issues with the supply sensors going haywire and locking out the control.
> 
> I know that the Ultra has been redesigned, but I'm not sure if anything has improved.



Yea, I have seen some lockouts as well, but mostly the service crew dealt with that, I would just mostly install them, however I would troubleshoot them once and a while when they werent running me to the ground on a rough....


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

we do NTI/Benjamin/Steffes/Tempstar(Hydra)


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

Never installed IBC but have seen them around lots. I've heard good things but it's hard to try out every boiler. It seems there are so many new condensing boilers out now with all the new literature that needs to be read and endless figuring things out. I'll look into it though and will probably try one out one day.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I like the burnham and buderus and I don't mess with any condensing boilers anymore (Parts issues=upset cold folks).


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice, Nice, Thanks for all the feedback guys, keep it coming


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

ScottK, which wholesalers handle IBC, looks like a solid product.

PlumberDave, what kind of problems have you had with condensing boilers and which brands??


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I put a utica condensing boiler in my house. The only problem im having is there's a lot of vibration when the exhaust fan kicks on. The exhaust pipe and jacket vibrate and make a lot of noise. I replaced the fan thinking it was defective, didn't help. I'm glad it's in my house and not a customers.


----------



## pipes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buderus mainly, Peerless for the price conscious.

I won't install another WM if you gave it to me for free.


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

SPH said:


> ScottK, which wholesalers handle IBC, looks like a solid product.
> 
> PlumberDave, what kind of problems have you had with condensing boilers and which brands??


We typically get them from Wolseley but I know you can get them through Emco and I believe BCP carries them (in BC).


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

******* said:


> What types of problems were you have with Mclain ?


Dude I am so freaking tired of with these darn Weil Mclains no way in hell could I possible install these stupid POS in anything I give a **** about you know my customers homes. Every darn time I need a part it has to come from their factory so even overnight it is 3 days out of heat and/or hot water. To get to the part to replace what a darn joke I have only one elbow in each arm. and the GV series What freaking rocket scientist came up negitive pressure gas valves and burner cones with that flemsy al sheet. Anyway just a bad day with a GV.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

PlumberDave said:


> Dude I am so freaking tired of with these darn Weil Mclains no way in hell could I possible install these stupid POS in anything I give a **** about you know my customers homes. Every darn time I need a part it has to come from their factory so even overnight it is 3 days out of heat and/or hot water. To get to the part to replace what a darn joke I have only one elbow in each arm. and the GV series What freaking rocket scientist came up negitive pressure gas valves and burner cones with that flemsy al sheet. Anyway just a bad day with a GV.


You know, I hear ya know, Recently I wrote a few articles on Weil Mclain AND I hear nothing but horror stories from the comments that are left....

Seems like Weild Mclain is going down hill......year ago they used to be better


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

You must have a crappy wholesaler in your area. I have been installing WM's for 35 years now and their warranty has always been 1st rate. Also my wholesale house (FW Webb) carries just about any part made for them. I can get it within an hour if I don't have it on the self. That said though WM is not my favorite boiler by a long shot. We sell them because in New England they are a household word. WM has been around for the better part of the century and folks in the area trust the name. Me, I'm a Buderus and Viessmann fan followed by Baxi and HB Smith.


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

Weil McClain is my boiler of choice. I probably install maybe 10-15 a year and have only incountered minor problems. Mostly infant mortality on control side (flame- sensors, thermocouples). Stuff made in mexico. Always thought that everybodies electronics were probably doing the same thing. Am I wrong? We also get Williamson boilers which are WM's with a diffrent jacket for about 10-15% less. Have never liked the fact that the internal air scoop tapping is so close to the feed it makes it tight to pipe.


----------

